# My puppy won't walk at night.



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

When we could first take Jessie out, she wouldn't walk at all, she would dig her heels in and refuse to budge.

Over the past few weeks we have overcome this problem in a morning, and if we go out during the day. However, in the evening she still won't walk. We've tried taking a squeaky toy out to distract her and encouraging her with a treat but no luck.

Has anyone else had this problem? and if so how did you overcome it?

Many thanks, 

Emma x


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

We have the same problem with Izzie we think it is just being a bit insecure in the dark she is getting slightly better  xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't worry you are not alone Cara hates the dark and gets spooked by everything. We are trying walking her at dusk to get her used to it but think its one of those time and patience jobs xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just a suggestion but is it worth setting off while its light and then as the light fades you are already out. Or carrying her while its dark until she realises that the dark is ok , I wondered if this would be detrimental but I suppose its no different to carrying them to socialise them before they have had their injections, just another form of socialisation really. Is there another dog you could arrange to walk with at night, who could lead the way x x


----------



## emandste (Feb 20, 2012)

Good to hear we are not alone!

We have tried carrying her, however, as soon as we put her down she pulls us back to the house. I'll try the walking at dusk and let you know how we get on!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

For a while Bobby wouldn't go out for a wee in the dark - I had to stand out in the garden in the dead of night whil he snuffled about and eventually did his stuff.

Seems ok now though, thankfully


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent used to hate walks end of fors a while when we first started walking him. He missed the garden!

He still hates being taken out first thing in the morning, no matter whether it is light or dark, he would prefer to stay in bed!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is still scared of the dark too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady isn't scared of the dark,....but she is scared of people aproaching her in the dark and will sometimes jump, or bark at them


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I know it sounds silly but do you know anyone that you can get to 'happen to approach you' whilst walking. Ask them to acknowledge Lady and give her a treat. That way she knows that dark shadowed people are not scary?? Just a thought x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?l1h5xf


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great idea Zoe, I will see if one of my neighbours will do it....if it is someone she knows once she gets their smell she is all excited...so it will have to be someone she isn't sure of....but great idea.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My dogs are fine at walking in the dark or at night, got them used to it young, lots of treats, praise and reassurance. 

I have always walked my dogs at different times and on different walks as I never wanted them to be expected a walk at a certain time.

The only problem with dark walks, I need a torch for picking up poo, sorry but it’s true.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally ... A walk in the dark with a successful wee & poo visit xx Patience is the trick with a good dollop of persistence. Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my flashlight holds poop bags....and it attaches to the leash.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> my flashlight holds poop bags....and it attaches to the leash.


Now Mo that is just far too cool .. no I won't buy one until I put the Poochie Bells up ... lol ... guess what the Poochie Bells are next to me and going up tomorrow, just read the training advice, all sounds very easy, consistency needed .. will keep you posted .. but not getting a poop bag holding flash light until I am using the bells .. well Picnic & Honey are using the bells


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol...jojo u have such a way to make me laugh!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

